# Gifted Timeshare...Worth It?



## LeeF7788 (Feb 12, 2018)

Morning all!

I'm new here and just wanted to understand how timeshares work.

My wife's aunt is wanting to give us her timeshare, located in French Lick, IN. As I understand it, she has a week in May sometime each year. The maintenance fees are around $498 and she's had the timeshare for around 30 years. My wife and I know nothing about timeshares, but understand that you can exchange them through RCI for different weeks during the year at different resorts. Our question is, are timeshares worth it?

We've read conflicting information online about being able to trade the timeshare for other times throughout the year. Does anyone have any advice they would be willing to share? We greatly appreciate it!

We also understand that she would be transferring her RCI membership to use, which is another $99/year.

Thanks for your time,
Lee


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 12, 2018)

LeeF7788 said:


> Morning all!
> 
> I'm new here and just wanted to understand how timeshares work.
> 
> ...




I personally would not take it, especially if your goal is to always exchange it. Exchanging is a gamble and it becomes expensive, but then again, I am from the "buying where you want to go" camp, preferably within driving distance from your home. Some others might disagree with me.

You might want to start by telling us what resort it is and how big a unit it is (how many bedrooms, etc.) and what week it is she owns. The maintenance fee seems reasonable enough. I assume this is a "weeks' ownership and not a "points" ownership?


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 12, 2018)

May in Midwest will not have strong trading power, and French lick does not trade well.


----------



## Jan M. (Feb 12, 2018)

Just to add another perspective to what has already been said. I don't know what size unit she has: studio, one bedroom, two bedroom, but that also makes a difference in the number of TPU's, trading power units, that week will get. If she's owned that long she likely isn't a points owner unless she paid to convert her fixed week to a points week. I also just learned from my sister and BIL something I didn't know about depositing a fixed week for trade. From what they said the number of TPU's they get depends on how early they deposit their week. Another thing to consider is if it would be the week of Memorial Day weekend it might get more TPU's.

$498 in maintenance fees for a week really isn't bad. Yes you would have to pay the RCI membership fees to be able to trade the week. Her aunt could make a call to find out how many TPU's that week would get you if you weren't interested in using the week where she owns. Would the aunt consider letting you have access to her RCI account so you can go online and see the huge number of places you can go with an RCI membership? We frequently use the RCI sale weeks costing $229-$269 and no TPU's or points are needed for them.

You could keep the RCI membership to be able to use the sale and last call weeks and give away her week if you find you aren't using the week or the TPU's to go to other resorts. Under the Buying, Selling, Renting forum you will see Bargain Deals. Many people give away RCI fixed weeks or point weeks they no longer want.


----------



## LeeF7788 (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks all! I edited it to show that she's only owned it for 30 years, as she told my wife the wrong thing (she's older and doesn't always remember without looking it up).

We're thinking it is a two-three bedroom property, but waiting on confirmation from her aunt. I believe it's around Mother's Day in May, either before or after. Also waiting on confirmation of the week and which resort/property it is at. 

I believe it is a weeks ownership, yes. 

We were hoping to get into her account and look around, but she's never signed up online and usually calls. She's frustrated with trying to figure that out and lives in another state. For now, she's going to send us all of the information she has on it. I'm hoping we can get some valuable information that way. She's such a sweet lady, but we don't want to take it if it's going to be more trouble than it's worth. 

Thank you all so much for your time, we both greatly appreciate it!

Lee


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 12, 2018)

We looked at that resort about forty years ago stayed at the hotel and got a hard sell.  It was my first timeshare sale and it was awful, and they wouldn't even let us know the price of a summer week.


----------



## LeeF7788 (Feb 12, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> We looked at that resort about forty years ago stayed at the hotel and got a hard sell.  It was my first timeshare sale and it was awful, and they wouldn't even let us know the price of a summer week.



Was the resort nice or no? I know her aunt used to go to a ton of timeshare pitches, but I'm not sure what made her decide on this one. Thanks for your response!


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 12, 2018)

Acquiring a TS simply to exchange (trade) is seldom a good deal. Like this: RCI exchanges 'value for value' by assigning it a point score, and you can exchange for other resorts with similar score. AND $250 to $300 + that annual $100 membership fee, on top of that $500 annual maintenance fee to your 'home' resort. So all of a sudden that $60 a night vacation becomes $130 a night plus transportation.

Wife's auntie may be the sweetest lady in the world, but imo this gift is of more benefit to her than to you.

Jim


----------



## LeeF7788 (Feb 12, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> Acquiring a TS simply to exchange (trade) is seldom a good deal. Like this: RCI exchanges 'value for value' by assigning it a point score, and you can exchange for other resorts with similar score. AND $250 to $300 + that annual $100 membership fee, on top of that $500 annual maintenance fee to your 'home' resort. So all of a sudden that $60 a night vacation becomes $130 a night plus transportation.
> 
> Wife's auntie may be the sweetest lady in the world, but imo this gift is of more benefit to her than to you.
> 
> Jim



Thanks, Jim!

Are timeshares really only a good deal if you're planning to stay at that resort each year? That's what I'm starting to take away from what I'm reading. We've never been to French Lick, so can't say for sure we would want to go back every year. It sounds like trading may be harder to do and not such a great deal in the long run. We really appreciate your advice.


----------



## Egret1986 (Feb 12, 2018)

LeeF7788 said:


> I'm new here and just wanted to understand how timeshares work.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice they would be willing to share? We greatly appreciate it!
> 
> Lee



My advice would be to have a very good working knowledge of timeshares and whether or not this ownership will indeed meet your needs.  Free timeshares abound.  Getting rid of a timeshare ownership can be quite difficult.  As has been stated previously, the location is not high demand and neither is the season.



LeeF7788 said:


> We were hoping to get into her account and look around, but she's never signed up online and usually calls. .... but we don't want to take it if it's going to be more trouble than it's worth.
> 
> Lee



Yes, it would be great if you could go online.  You would find out fairly quickly that getting what you want, when you want is no easy task.  That is especially true with an ownership that does not have high demand and is a week in a non-prime season.

If you love the area and want to vacation that time of year, it could work.  However, if you are looking to exchange, then there are better "free" timeshares out there.  But first, understand timeshare ownership (which you won't learn in a day or a week or even a month.  

Stay on TUG and learn all you can about timeshare ownership.  Ask questions.  Determine what your vacation wants and needs are and then ask lots more questions.

Also you can perhaps assist your wife's aunt in getting out of her ownership in other ways rather taking on a possible burden yourself.  There's lots of good information on TUG about accomplishing this task.  Help this sweetie out of her ownership dilemma and you two will be heroes.  But I don't recommend taking on the ownership yourselves unless you adore vacations in French Lick, IN in May.  I'm doubtful RCI exchanges will get you where you want to go with this ownership.  Even with prime weeks in high demand areas, you still have to be a very savvy exchanger to get where you want to go when you want/can go.  I've been a 30+ year RCI member and usually get to where I want to go when I want to go.  However, it takes work and effort and knowing the best strategies.  More than likely, if you went online into her RCI membership to look at what's available, you might be very disappointed.  You will read on TUG that the good stuff isn't setting online.  It requires setting up an ongoing search, usually months or even a year or more in advance.  You have to have enough Trading Power Units (TPUs) that will secure what you want.  To do that, it could possibly take combining two years worth of TPUs, which would double the cost of the vacation.  You would have to pay to combine your TPUs and pay maintenance fees for the two years.  Then you still might not get what you're wanting.  There's definitely no guarantees in the exchange world.

In short order.......know as much as you can about timeshares as possible and determine if it will meet your vacation wants and needs before taking on a potential burden that has ongoing maintenance fees, potential special assessments, and can be nearly impossible to get rid of.    Understand also that RCI fees are more than the annual membership fee.  There are a multitude of fees that RCI charges.  Before you know it, you could be paying way more for a week of vacation to go somewhere that's less desirable than where you really wanted to go.

I have made timeshare ownership work for me for 30+ years, but it's not for everyone.  

Knowledge is Power.


----------



## LeeF7788 (Feb 12, 2018)

Egret1986 said:


> My advice would be to have a very good working knowledge of timeshares and whether or not this ownership will indeed meet your needs.  Free timeshares abound.  Getting rid of a timeshare ownership can be quite difficult.  As has been stated previously, the location is not high demand and neither is the season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is extremely helpful! Thank you!

What are the special assessments? 

It sounds like we need to go see her aunt and sit down and talk this through. We might also need to look at her original contract as well, as it sounds like there might be limitations to getting rid of your timeshare? Am I understanding that correctly? 

Again, thanks so much. You've been a great help.


----------



## Egret1986 (Feb 12, 2018)

LeeF7788 said:


> Are timeshares really only a good deal if you're planning to stay at that resort each year?



Not necessarily.  I, personally, can't imagine going to the same place every year.  However, unless you own a high demand area during prime season, and you learn the nuances of timeshare exchange and optimally work the system; then you will most likely get exchanges you will not be satisfied with or that will not meet your vacation wants and needs.  The fees will keep coming though.

Good for you to seek out advice!


----------



## Egret1986 (Feb 12, 2018)

LeeF7788 said:


> What are the special assessments?
> 
> It sounds like we need to go see her aunt and sit down and talk this through. We might also need to look at her original contract as well, as it sounds like there might be limitations to getting rid of your timeshare? Am I understanding that correctly?
> 
> Again, thanks so much. You've been a great help.



I have seen so many special assessments during my 30+ years of timeshare ownership.  Some were worthwhile, others just a money drain because of mismanagement at the resorts.  I just got hit with another one; $600 per year for three years.  These are in addition to the annual maintenance fee.  Many are due to underfunded reserves in order to maintain the resort or upgrade or for unplanned expenses.  My current special assessment is to update the units and upgrade the amenities.  It is a 9-unit complex.  The unit is a top floor oceanfront 2BR condo in a high demand beach area during the Summer.  I swallowed hard and paid my first installment......along with the annual maintenance fee.

Getting rid of the timeshare (and the difficulty) has nothing to do with the original contract.  It's a fact of life.  

Spend some time on TUG.  You'll find out that free and $1 timeshares (even timeshares where people will pay you to take them) are in abundance.  The timeshare system is not set up to assist owners in getting rid of their ownership when they are no longer wanted or needed.  The resorts don't want to take them back, though some have been successful in pursuing this avenue.

There are scammers in abundance willing to take your money (in the thousands) to "help" you get rid of your timeshare.  The catch....they want the money upfront.  Then they either do nothing to get you out of your ownership or run off and you never hear from them again.  Bye, bye money and you still are on the hook for the maintenance fees.


----------



## rhonda (Feb 12, 2018)

LeeF7788 said:


> Are timeshares really only a good deal if you're planning to stay at that resort each year? That's what I'm starting to take away from what I'm reading.


That is not a simple question to answer.  You'll find great _variety_ across timeshare products and how they are used.  

Sorta like car buying: sedan? mini-van? suv? pick-up truck? sports car?
You'll grimace trying to take the sports car off-roading ... and likely do the same trying to park the lifted 4x4 SUV in inner-city parking garages.  You might need the mini-van for hauling the family but the truck for pulling the toy-hauler.  No one vehicle type can do-it-all.  They are different for their own reasons.

Timesharing is similar.  Different tools for different needs.  That is why this forum often suggests you consider how you intend to USE the timeshare.  Here is a LINK to the survey to help you organize some thoughts.

For what it is worth, two of our timeshares are points based.  Kinda like joining a car club that allows you to pick a different vehicle type each week, if appropriate.  Thus, we rarely go back to the same place year after year ... but instead hop across multiple destinations.  So far this year (2018), we've been to Flagstaff (2BR unit; AZ), Orlando (2BR Cabin; FL) and New Orleans (Studio unit; LA).  We have Pagosa Springs (1BR unit; CO) and Solvang (Studio unit;CA) booked for the coming months.  Have suitcase (and timeshare reservation): will travel!

I'm glad you are researching your options regarding the family timeshare.  I hope you stick around on TUG.  We are a bunch of happy timeshare addicts who love infecting others with the joys of timeshare travel.


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 12, 2018)

Forty years ago, they were reopening the hotel and starting the timeshares.  They were nice units, there was a golf course and tennis courts.  When we were there the golf course was extremely wet and barely playable.  It was probably late march.  I think this is a resort that is given away rather that sold, especially off season.


----------



## LeeF7788 (Feb 12, 2018)

Egret1986 said:


> I have seen so many special assessments during my 30+ years of timeshare ownership.  Some were worthwhile, others just a money drain because of mismanagement at the resorts.  I just got hit with another one; $600 per year for three years.  These are in addition to the annual maintenance fee.  Many are due to underfunded reserves in order to maintain the resort or upgrade or for unplanned expenses.  My current special assessment is to update the units and upgrade the amenities.  It is a 9-unit complex.  The unit is a top floor oceanfront 2BR condo in a high demand beach area during the Summer.  I swallowed hard and paid my first installment......along with the annual maintenance fee.
> 
> Getting rid of the timeshare (and the difficulty) has nothing to do with the original contract.  It's a fact of life.
> 
> ...




Wow, we had no idea about special assessment fees either. Thank you! I will spend tonight going through this site and learning more about timeshares. It seems I have a lot to learn!

That's good to know about the contract, as I thought it would have had something in it about getting rid of it. Very good to know about the scams. Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## LeeF7788 (Feb 12, 2018)

rhonda said:


> That is not an simple question to answer.  You'll find great _variety_ across timeshare products and how they are used.
> 
> Sorta like car buying: sedan? mini-van? suv? pick-up truck? sports car?
> You'll grimace trying to take the sports car off-roading ... and likely do the same trying to park the lifted 4x4 SUV in inner-city parking garages.  You might need the mini-van for hauling the family but the truck for pulling the toy-hauler.  No one vehicle type can do-it-all.  They are different for their own reasons.
> ...



That's a really good analogy. It definitely makes more sense when you put it like that. Thanks for linking that survey as well! 

So, is the points system better for certain types of timeshares or? I am just thinking if French Lick would be worth many points or if we were to do a timeshare if it would be worth looking at one that might be worth more points to trade. Assuming I'm understanding that correctly.  It sounds like you've gone some pretty neat places!


----------



## LeeF7788 (Feb 12, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> Forty years ago, they were reopening the hotel and starting the timeshares.  They were nice units, there was a golf course and tennis courts.  When we were there the golf course was extremely wet and barely playable.  It was probably late march.  I think this is a resort that is given away rather that sold, especially off season.



Thanks for your thoughts on this! That helps!


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 12, 2018)

The OP could just rent via Trip Beat for RCI resorts without belonging to RCI or owning.

I will also state that although we are weeks owners for 20 years we have exchanged all over the country many times with one of our off season weeks through RCI in the past and, although we no longer belong to RCI, we do occasionally exchange an off season week through the small free membership independent exchange companies like Trading Places, Platinum Interchange and DAE.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 12, 2018)

mpumilia said:


> The OP could just rent via Trip Beat for RCI resorts without belonging to RCI or owning.


This whole question is more about whether or not to accept a gift (and help out Auntie) than low cost vacays at this point. But, of course that's a side issue.


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 12, 2018)

When we owned on lake of the ozarks Missouri, we would deposit June or September and only received 17 or 18 tpus which did not have a lot of trading power


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 12, 2018)

Egret1986 said:


> Not necessarily.  I, personally, can't imagine going to the same place every year.  However, unless you own a high demand area during prime season, and you learn the nuances of timeshare exchange and optimally work the system; then you will most likely get exchanges you will not be satisfied with or that will not meet your vacation wants and needs.  The fees will keep coming though.
> 
> Good for you to seek out advice!




People like my family like going to our home resorts every year because they are like second homes to us with sentimental value and lot of memories made. Plus they are really nice resorts and allow us to relax. It is nice to have the familiarity of a place. Our adult son still visits us when we are at them also as he feels the same way. And, we never get bored because we always have some sightseeing to do throughout the states we own in. AND- we have gotten to know other owners who go each year the very same weeks we do, which is nice. When our son was younger, he made quite a few friends at the resort he would look forward to meeting up with each summer.

That said, we do sometimes go elsewhere IN ADDITION to our timeshares and that is when we rent a timeshare from another owner, or from Home Away or through a resort directly.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 12, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> This whole question is more about whether or not to accept a gift (and help out Auntie) than low cost vacays at this point. But, of course that's a side issue.



Yes, I know, Jim, but someone mentioned the possibility of the OP just belonging to RCI for the Last Call vacations and I wanted to point out it really is not necessary IMO.


----------



## Egret1986 (Feb 12, 2018)

mpumilia said:


> People like my family like going to our home resorts every year because they are like second homes to us with sentimental value and lot of memories made. Plus they are really nice resorts and allow us to relax. It is nice to have the familiarity of a place. Our adult son still visits us when we are at them also as he feels the same way. And, we never get bored because we always have some sightseeing to do throughout the states we own in. AND- we have gotten to know other owners who go each year the very same weeks we do, which is nice. When our son was younger, he made quite a few friends at the resort he would look forward to meeting up with each summer.
> 
> That said, we do sometimes go elsewhere IN ADDITION to our timeshares and that is when we rent a timeshare from another owner, or from Home Away or through a resort directly.



I definitely understand that.  We all have different vacation preferences that should be considered when determining if a timeshare (and what timeshare) will meet our vacation wants and needs. 

Like you, I have a couple of resorts that feel like second homes to me.  They are located in areas I have been going to most of my life and greatly enjoy.  They are drive-to locations (within 45 minutes to two hours from home).  I may only get there every other year, but try to at least go once a year if I can fit them in between exploring other destinations.  I never tire of returning, being familiar with what to expect, having the opportunity to be welcomed and visit with the familiar staff, visiting favorite area sites and restaurants, and just feeling relaxed in familiar surroundings.   Fortunately, I have been able to have a mix of timeshares that both allow me to exchange to other destinations and to also revisit my favorites without having to exchange.

When owning one timeshare (especially a first timeshare), then it would be more practical to choose what has the best potential to meet current and upcoming vacation needs.


----------



## rhonda (Feb 12, 2018)

LeeF7788 said:


> So, is the points system better for certain types of timeshares or? I am just thinking if French Lick would be worth many points or *if we were to do a timeshare if it would be worth looking at one that might be worth more points to trade.* Assuming I'm understanding that correctly.


Oh, so hard to answer via written exchanges.  I've read and re-read and each time had different interpretations based on where I figured your intended inflections. 

So, let's talk of timeshare "spheres of influence."  Put any timeshare name inside a circle ... and draw at least 2 more large rings around that circle. 

The center circle, with the single timeshare, represents the strategy:  I will always go back to my home resort.  Maybe the same week or unit number for each visit or maybe not ... but always the same resort.
The circle just outside the resort represents the resort's management company or developer, _if_ the developer is still involved with the property.  Perhaps the management company, which cares for one or many resort locations, offers owners at each resort an inside-exchange privilege across their 'family' of resorts.  Examples of this would be VRI, Grand Pacific Resorts, Wyndham, etc.  
The owner's strategy in this sphere:  I can use my home resort ... or trade it w/in the Management's/Developer's family of affiliated properties.  Cool.
The next circle out represents the 3rd party exchange companies such as RCI Weeks, RCI Points, Interval International ("II"), SFX, DAE and others.  A single resort might be affiliated with multiple exchange companies for added flexibility, and possibly, added costs.  Some exchange relationships found in that sphere can only be contracted by the resort's management (such as RCI Weeks, RCI Points and II) ... some may be initiated by the individual owner (particularly with the smaller, private exchange firms).

As for point-systems ... some are "pure points" (like Worldmark the Club) where owners hold 'points' but are not given a home resort or week.  Their inner-most circle is a large pool of destinations created by a developer specifically as a family of points-based destinations; the inner circle is "purpose built" for points.  Others are points systems created by the management company (middle sphere) among their family of resorts.  Yet others are point systems created by the exchange company (outer sphere).  Gets confusing, quickly ... right?  FWIW, no two point-system companies or levels use similar point values.  Each is their own 'currency.'  Examples:

A 1BR unit at *D*isney *V*acation *C*lub's Boardwalk Villas location (Orlando) in January is *200* DVC points.
A 1BR unit at Worldmark's Kingstown Reef location (Orlando) in January is *9000* WM credits.
A 1BR unit at Wyndham's Bonnet Creek location (Orlando) in January is *126000* Club Wyndham points.
I'm not overly familiar with French Lick Villas.   It doesn't _appear_ that their management company (the middle sphere) offers either a points-system or family of affiliated destinations for preferred owner exchanges.  That may leave you two basic options, should you choose to accept this family gift:

Use the resort for its own features. 
Exchange the interval through any affiliated exchange company (the outer sphere).  You'll need to determine which exchange options are available for your resort and how strong is the [resort+week+unit type] inside that specific exchange system.
Just some light, fluffy research to keep you busy until the paperwork arrives, right?  

And Yes to what I put in bold from when quoting you.  It is especially wise, before accepting a given timeshare, to _comparison shop_ and see if you might do BETTER with a different _location_, different _week_, different _system_ (either pure points, developer points, or exchange-system points), etc.  Try every combination as you research before commitment.   (Most recommend spending at least 6 months studying TUG before making any timeshare commitment.)

My apologies if I completely mis-read your question and intentions.


----------



## silentg (Feb 12, 2018)

Since your Aunt has owned this timeshare for 30 years, ask her where she was able to exchange and how often did she just stay at her home resort. You could also contact the resort and see if her timeshare was a Right to Use or a fixed deeded week. Find out their policy on taking back the week. If she has a RTU contract, it might be ready to expire and she can just walk away. 
These are things you need to know before taking over her timeshare.
Silentg


----------



## theo (Feb 12, 2018)

All I'm going to offer to the OP is that accepting this ownership *only* with the intent (it's just a *hope*, really) to "trade" with it might very well be a big mistake and, with no disrespect intended, essentially a fool's errand (IMnsHO). If it doesn't have good trade value, then you are basically guaranteed to have time consuming disappointment and frustration. You can't ever get gold bars in exchange for iron pipe, if you'll forgive the metaphor.

Also, although the maintenance fees are apparently quite low, they are also eternal (until / unless you find a willing new recipient or give it up to foreclosure). Unless you actually want to *go* there for that May week, I'd think long and hard before voluntarily becoming the new owner of record.

On the plus side, Larry Bird is one of my favorite basketball players of all time and maybe you'd bump into him sometime in French Lick!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 12, 2018)

Keep learning. If your aunt leaves it to you in her will, you can DECLINE that portion of the inheritance when she passes on.

Is your aunt still going to the timeshare? If so, you might want to visit a few days with her on her next trip. It will give you some insight into WHAT she enjoys about the vacation stay or if the place appeals to you & your family. YOU need to LIKE it.

I bought fixed week timeshares in the winter in South Florida very near the beach. Sun and warmth in the winter for my aging body and bones. Just got back last week from a short stay .. it is nice to go to the same area as I know the eating places, the great local sports bar, the "lay of the land", know the public bus routes (rental cars for single person costs ad up fast), etc.
*
TRIP REPORT from my solo trip to South Florida in early February (aka last week)*:
I arrived, took the city bus from the airport terminal & transferred to the 2nd bus, got to the resort and got settled into my unit. Walked less than a block to a great sports bar, ordered a hamburger, drank 2 beers and inquired about Super Bowl seats (was politely told ... like no way even in my dreams as being possible). Did the Super Bowl at the resort's Tiki bar by the pool... grill hot dogs and COLD beers. Walk to a Thai restrauant another night (always excellant food with the owner sitting nearby about the same distance walking as the sports bar) .. under 5 minute walk. Another dinner out, was a Mexican sitdown restraunt less than a 5 minute walk. a 4th day's meals were found by taking the county bus 10 miles north of where I was stay to visit my 2 other resorts I stay at during the winters... eating food at the one of the resort's Tiki bars.. Took the county bus back to the airport .. with one change of the bus ($1 per bus). I brought instant oatmeal with me for breakfasts. Lunches were resorts' Tiki bar food. Dinners at different places every night with waiter service.

I had available a 7-11 store right out the back door of my resort (did not use). I did not hit the local sitdown Italian dining place .. it was almost full when I walked by and went next door to the Mexican dining. A 15 minute walk from the resort is the large and upscale, Galleria Mall in Ft Lauderdale ... 4 nicer upscale lunch and dining places with exterior entrances for access when the mall is closed. 

I enjoyed my vacation stay. Pool, sun, warm weather, good eating, some beer, good bed plus a fine Super Bowl time at the TIKI bar ... my team won; it was a great game. And yes, there were other people who were in the pool bar area, glued to every minute of game action. 

NOW, after arriving back at Philadelphia airport on Thursday evening ... getting home was a bit difficult. My regular ride cancelled on me the day before. Seems he had some parade to attend. No shared van services to NJ; a few cabs only. Cost me $55 to get home plus tip. Good thing I was going only 10 miles and south of PHL while heading away from Philadelphia .. else I would have change flights and stayed a few more days in Florida. There was this BIG STREET party going on in Philadelphia by the Art Museum... over 1,000,000 attendees.


----------



## silentg (Feb 13, 2018)

We enjoyed staying at Fort Lauderdale Beach Club Resort too. We have been there twice and hope to go again. Our son lives in the area and it’s a nice place for get together and beach is so close !
Thanks for the review Linda!
Silentg


----------



## rhonda (Feb 13, 2018)

Lee,

I played with the RCI Weeks 'deposit calculator' for French Lick Springs Villas (RCI Resort #1788).  The maximum Trade Power Units (TPU) assigned by RCI are:

1BR units, for most weeks in May 2019:  18 TPU
2BR units, for most weeks in May 2019:  19 TPU
To gain the stated maximum TPU, you need to deposit your assigned week to RCI at least 9 months from check-in.  TPU varies year to year based on relative demand.

For comparison, my 1BR August week at a Southern California Coastal resort fetches ~40 TPU.  But my resort dues are much higher than those stated in post #1 for the "gift" timeshare.


----------



## bogey21 (Feb 13, 2018)

theo said:


> All I'm going to offer to the OP is that accepting this ownership *only* with the intent (it's just a *hope*, really) to "trade" with it might very well be a big mistake and, with no disrespect intended, essentially a fool's errand (IMnsHO). If it doesn't have good trade value, then you are basically guaranteed to have time consuming disappointment and frustration.



My thoughts entirely....

George


----------



## LeeF7788 (Feb 13, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> When we owned on lake of the ozarks Missouri, we would deposit June or September and only received 17 or 18 tpus which did not have a lot of trading power



Thanks for this. Sounds like this one might not have much trading power either then.


----------



## LeeF7788 (Feb 13, 2018)

mpumilia said:


> People like my family like going to our home resorts every year because they are like second homes to us with sentimental value and lot of memories made. Plus they are really nice resorts and allow us to relax. It is nice to have the familiarity of a place. Our adult son still visits us when we are at them also as he feels the same way. And, we never get bored because we always have some sightseeing to do throughout the states we own in. AND- we have gotten to know other owners who go each year the very same weeks we do, which is nice. When our son was younger, he made quite a few friends at the resort he would look forward to meeting up with each summer.
> 
> That said, we do sometimes go elsewhere IN ADDITION to our timeshares and that is when we rent a timeshare from another owner, or from Home Away or through a resort directly.



That sounds like a really nice reason to own a timeshare. I never thought about it like that, actually. I'm not sure French Lick would be somewhere we would want to keep going, but we could definitely look into somewhere else that isn't too far from home. Thanks for your advice!


----------



## LeeF7788 (Feb 13, 2018)

Egret1986 said:


> I definitely understand that.  We all have different vacation preferences that should be considered when determining if a timeshare (and what timeshare) will meet our vacation wants and needs.
> 
> Like you, I have a couple of resorts that feel like second homes to me.  They are located in areas I have been going to most of my life and greatly enjoy.  They are drive-to locations (within 45 minutes to two hours from home).  I may only get there every other year, but try to at least go once a year if I can fit them in between exploring other destinations.  I never tire of returning, being familiar with what to expect, having the opportunity to be welcomed and visit with the familiar staff, visiting favorite area sites and restaurants, and just feeling relaxed in familiar surroundings.   Fortunately, I have been able to have a mix of timeshares that both allow me to exchange to other destinations and to also revisit my favorites without having to exchange.
> 
> When owning one timeshare (especially a first timeshare), then it would be more practical to choose what has the best potential to meet current and upcoming vacation needs.



This seems to be underlying thought here...what do we need and want for a vacation? Asking ourselves that, really helps put this in perspective. It would be nice to have somewhere to go each year, but it'll have to be somewhere we both enjoy. It sounds like you have figured that out! Thanks so much for your time and advice, we greatly appreciate it.


----------



## LeeF7788 (Feb 13, 2018)

rhonda said:


> Oh, so hard to answer via written exchanges.  I've read and re-read and each time had different interpretations based on where I figured your intended inflections.
> 
> So, let's talk of timeshare "spheres of influence."  Put any timeshare name inside a circle ... and draw at least 2 more large rings around that circle.
> 
> ...




This is awesome! Thank you so much for explaining all that and taking the time to type it up. We cannot express how much we appreciate it. I'll make sure to show this to my wife and we'll have a chat about it.

I really appreciate you taking the time to look up the villa itself as well. Wow! Thank you!

Yes, this definitely isn't a decision we wanted to make lightly. We'll continue doing research and coming here for advice. You are all so nice!


----------



## rhonda (Feb 13, 2018)

LeeF7788 said:


> That sounds like a really nice reason to own a timeshare. I never thought about it like that, actually. I'm not sure French Lick would be somewhere we would want to keep going, but we could definitely look into somewhere else that isn't too far from home. Thanks for your advice!


Related threads, with our shared storytelling:

When the resort is the destination ... ?
Why did you buy, and is it worth it?
Enjoy!


----------



## LeeF7788 (Feb 13, 2018)

silentg said:


> Since your Aunt has owned this timeshare for 30 years, ask her where she was able to exchange and how often did she just stay at her home resort. You could also contact the resort and see if her timeshare was a Right to Use or a fixed deeded week. Find out their policy on taking back the week. If she has a RTU contract, it might be ready to expire and she can just walk away.
> These are things you need to know before taking over her timeshare.
> Silentg




Thank you! I didn't realize there were different types of timeshares (Right to Use of fixed deeded week). She had said that she has gone a ton of places and has never had trouble exchanging. She's gone to Florida a lot, as well as other places around the United States. I don't know if she's ever gone overseas, and I'm not really sure about where's she has stayed exactly besides Florida. I'll try to find that out as well. My list of questions is growing! =)


----------



## LeeF7788 (Feb 13, 2018)

theo said:


> All I'm going to offer to the OP is that accepting this ownership *only* with the intent (it's just a *hope*, really) to "trade" with it might very well be a big mistake and, with no disrespect intended, essentially a fool's errand (IMnsHO). If it doesn't have good trade value, then you are basically guaranteed to have time consuming disappointment and frustration.
> 
> Also, although the maintenance fees are apparently quite low, they are also eternal (until / unless you find a willing new recipient or give it up to foreclosure). Unless you actually want to *go* there for that May week, I'd think long and hard before voluntarily becoming the new owner of record.
> 
> On the plus side, Larry Bird is one of my favorite basketball players of all time and maybe you'd bump into him sometime in French Lick!



We appreciate your honest opinion! That's exactly what we were looking for when we joined this site, so thank you!!!


----------



## LeeF7788 (Feb 13, 2018)

vacationhopeful said:


> Keep learning. If your aunt leaves it to you in her will, you can DECLINE that portion of the inheritance when she passes on.
> 
> Is your aunt still going to the timeshare? If so, you might want to visit a few days with her on her next trip. It will give you some insight into WHAT she enjoys about the vacation stay or if the place appeals to you & your family. YOU need to LIKE it.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this! I enjoyed reading about your experience as well.

I was hoping to go with my wife down there with her this year, but it seems she isn't able to go (her aunt). Her aunt and uncle aren't able to travel anymore due to getting older and health issues. At this point, we were hoping to go down there and stay ourselves to try it out before making a decision. I know her aunt really loves the casino there, but that's about all I know.


----------



## LeeF7788 (Feb 13, 2018)

rhonda said:


> Lee,
> 
> I played with the RCI Weeks 'deposit calculator' for French Lick Springs Villas (RCI Resort #1788).  The maximum Trade Power Units (TPU) assigned by RCI are:
> 
> ...



This is most helpful! Oh my! Thank you! 

I cannot wait to share this with my wife. 

If we were to take this, what's the earliest we could deposit our week? It sounds like depositing earlier gets us more TPU's but how do those translate into trading? Say, we wanted to trade for a resort in Colorado in the off season, would the be feasible?

Thank you so much for playing with the deposit calculator and letting us know. It is truly appreciated.


----------



## rhonda (Feb 13, 2018)

LeeF7788 said:


> This is most helpful! Oh my! Thank you!


You are most welcome.  We are addicts ... this is what we do for fun ... 



LeeF7788 said:


> If we were to take this, what's the earliest we could deposit our week? It sounds like depositing earlier gets us more TPU's but how do those translate into trading? Say, we wanted to trade for a resort in Colorado in the off season, would the be feasible?
> 
> Thank you so much for playing with the deposit calculator and letting us know. It is truly appreciated.


Generally, the earliest you may deposit is 1 year from check-in.  But this _might_ require resort coordination, pre-payment of dues, etc.

Off-Season, Colorado?  You might be OK.  At present, there are at least 7 RCI "Gold Crown" (highest rated) CO locations available.  Exchanging into them requires 8-27 TPU depending on the resort, week and room type.  To you give you specifics on the two extremes:

*Rams Horn Village Resort (#2327) *
*



*​Estes Park, CO   USA 
 Play Video 



Website Rams Horn Village Resort opens in a new window 
 


 113 Reviews    

*8 TPU* + exchange fees books a 2BR unit (sleeps 6) for the week of Sat 17-Feb-2018 to Sat 24-Feb-2018         
Note: this is a very last minute exchange!  More typical TPU requirements for weeks through 2019 run 13-20 TPU for the 2BR unit.


*Sandstone Creek Club (#5148) *
*



*​Vail, CO   USA 
 Play Video 



Website Sandstone Creek Club opens in a new window 
 


 54 Reviews                   
*27 TPU* + exchange fees books a 1BR unit (sleeps 4) for the week Sat 13-Apr-2019 to Sat 20-Apr-2019
This resort had summer 2018 weeks falling between 16-20 TPU.  

Sorry for messy formatting ... copy/paste directly from RCI's site w/ only minor editing.  (I'm feeling lazy and need to go feed horses!)


----------



## LeeF7788 (Feb 13, 2018)

rhonda said:


> You are most welcome.  We are addicts ... this is what we do for fun ...
> 
> Generally, the earliest you may deposit is 1 year from check-in.  But this _might_ require resort coordination, pre-payment of dues, etc.
> 
> ...




Fantastic information! Thank you so much for doing this!

I think this really helps put things in perspective for us, in a way that we can understand it. 

You are very kind!

Horses?! Awesome! Have a great day and thanks again!


----------



## silentg (Feb 13, 2018)

If you are members of RCI. They have times when they lower the exchange rate( they call it slashing) you can exchange into resorts some as low as 3 TPU. The lowest we ever got was 5.
But this means you can get more than one exchange for your aunt’s timeshare week. Also, you can combine TPUs to exchange into a higher TPU. For example if you get 18 TPU a year combine two years and get 36 TPU for a vacation. Just another thing to consider.
Silentg


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 13, 2018)

silentg said:


> Also, you can combine TPUs to exchange into a higher TPU. *For example if you get 18 TPU a year combine two years and get 36 TPU for a vacation. *Just another thing to consider.


For two annual maintenance fees. Yes, TPUs carry over for one year, and you can borrow from the upcoming year (as long as the MF & RCI membership is paid), but in Lee's case, that would be $996 in MF plus $199 in RCI membership + $250 in exchange fees. (imo) not such a great deal for one week's vacation.

Lee, If your eyes haven't glazed completely over, I think you oughtta pass on Auntie's gift unless you're just itching to go to French Lick over half of the Mays in the foreseeable future.

Jim


----------



## rhonda (Feb 13, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> For two annual maintenance fees. Yes, TPUs carry over for one year, and you can borrow from the upcoming year (as long as the MF & RCI membership is paid), but in Lee's case, that would be $996 in MF plus $199 in RCI membership + $250 in exchange fees. (imo) not such a great deal for one week's vacation.


Plus RCI's Combine Fee of $129?

Related links:

From RCI, Understanding Combined Deposits
From RCI, RCI Weeks Fees United States effective Sept 25, 2017


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 13, 2018)

rhonda said:


> Plus RCI's Combine Fee of $129?
> 
> Related links:
> 
> ...


That's another 129 reasons to not consider acquiring a TS to 'trade' or exchange. I wasn't aware of it, because I don't combine and never exchange anything but my RCI Points.

Thanks for the education.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 13, 2018)

I think with timeshares it is best to keep it as simple as possible.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 13, 2018)

mpumilia said:


> I think with timeshares it is best to keep it as simple as possible.


Y'know, I agree with this- and know you have a fixed week. I do have one in Points, and have gone all over the world using them, but honestly, the one I enjoy most is that 3rd week in July at Yellowstone.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 13, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> Y'know, I agree with this- and know you have a fixed week. I do have one in Points, and have gone all over the world using them, but honestly, the one I enjoy most is that 3rd week in July at Yellowstone.



I have 3 fixed weeks (though one is actually an "attached" floater (but preassigned 20 years out by the resort - and we traveled all over the country with that one for many years). 

No one ownership fits for every person. Lots of people like their points ownerships for sure.

I just personally wouldn't like having to book my own resort/unit/week every year one year in advance. I like just showing up. Not to mention having to be tied in with RCI or whatever exchange company with all the fees and rules.

I'm with you. That Yellowstone week must be a gem! My husband especially would love to have that if we lived out West. Our favorite national park is Yellowstone!


----------



## silentg (Feb 13, 2018)

We own fixed weeks too. We have bought in places we like to stay, meaning if we didn’t exchange we would be happy to go to our own timeshares. But we enjoy going to different places too. Our RCI deposits are all planned until next year. We may just stay at our own resorts next year unless we get an exchange to a place we would like to try? Flexible schedule makes it easier. When we had to be on school and work schedule was difficult to get exchanges. But only DH and I traveling, and he can work from anywhere. Love timesharing!
Silentg


----------



## Egret1986 (Feb 13, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> Lee, If your eyes haven't glazed completely over, ....
> 
> Jim



Indeed! 

Ask and you shall receive!


----------



## LeeF7788 (Feb 15, 2018)

Thank you all again!!!

My eyes are definitely glazing over, but this is all very good information.

A little more information that we received:

The timeshare is a 2 bedroom with a loft that sleeps 8 people at French Lick Villas. Her aunt has never paid a special assessment fee and she's owned since 1987. She says her maintenance fee has gone up to cover any renovations or things to the property, but it hasn't gone up much over the years. She also said that she's a Platinum member with RCI and has never had a problem trading for something else. She said if she couldn't get her first choice, she would get her second for sure. Not sure if that helps with our decision, because we don't know where's she's gone. She also said she's never paid anything but the maintenance fees, the RCI yearly fee, and the fee to trade. Again, not sure how much that helps us. 

You have all been so very helpful, and we thank you so much for your time!

-Lee


----------



## qwerty (Feb 17, 2018)

Hi Lee, We've owned at Olympic village Inn (site of 1960 Olympics) for 24 years and in the process of deeding away our winter ski weeks for free. We paid $6600.00 for the first in 1994 and $1.00 for the others. We were very willing to give our T/S away but only could find a few who wanted to take on the burden. Also, I see a new listing for French Lick Spring Villas here on TUG that you should look at. Most T/S are deeded property that bind you to the annual maintenance fee and taxes basically forever. As many have already pointed out, there are many T/S that have much better trading power that you can get for free. (on TUG, eBay, etc.)


----------



## Barblich (Feb 17, 2018)

You have gotten so much good information here but I just want to add my two cents. Everyone is discussing what to own, where to own, etc, etc. but in your first entry you mentioned that you didn't really know much about timesharing. Getting educated is the most important thing before you buy or receive your gift but many responders have implied, but no one has really mentioned why we all like timesharing so much. There is nothing better than having an apartment instead of a room when you are on vacation. You have a choice of whether to dine in or out. with the exception of a studio exchange, you have the luxury of more than one room, sometimes more than one bedroom and/or bathroom. Owning a timeshare invites opportunities to explore our country and our world that we might not have always considered. I know there is much debate between the "own where you want to go and own so you can go anywhere" camps. I personally have purchased all of my timeshares on Ebay. Never paid any more than $50 for one. Never paid closing costs, transfer fees or the first year's maintenance and, with one exception, have never stayed at any place I actually own. I purchased all for exchanging purposes and, it does takes work, but 95% of the time I bet what I want. Two exchanges I have coming up are 2bed/2bath Hyatt Beach Resort, Key west and another 2b/2ba New Year's week in Naples, Fl. One through RCI and the other through Interval and, yes, both were ongoing searches. Planning in advance does pay off. However, I have also gotten great last minute exchanges and not used any of my points or weeks. My suggestion, look on the rental exchange here. Find someplace you want to go. The rental cost shouldn't be anymore than you will pay for your Aunts week.$850. (498 +250 exchange+ $100 annual membership) Also, if you can, choose a timeshare from one of the bigger TS companies and when you get there go to the Sales presentation. JUST DON't BUY ANYTHING FROM THEM. You will learn alot about timesharing from staying in one. Then come back here and we can answer all of the questions you will have since you will be able to put a lot of what everyone has said into perspective.


----------



## theo (Feb 17, 2018)

LeeF7788 said:


> Thank you all again!!!
> 
> My eyes are definitely glazing over, but this is all very good information.
> 
> ...



I will offer that the “exchange game” has changed quite a bit in recent years; not just in higher costs and definitely not for the better if the week at issue doesn’t fare well in today’s RCI TPU valuation process.

More specifically, I would be willing to bet that many (maybe even most) of the RCI “exchanges” your aunt successfully obtained in yesteryear simply could not be duplicated today at all.  RCI ‘s TPU valuation system has existed only in relatively recent years and it is important to understand and acknowledge that it has changed the nature and rules of the RCI exchange game considerably. There is no more “luck of the draw” in depositing for exchange; it is now, in essence, a “currency based” system with the “currency” being TPU’s. If what you have to deposit yields low TPU’s, you will have “exchange” access only to other weeks of the same (or lower) number of TPU’s, which obviously and seriously limits your choices and options. 

In short summary, I am merely recommending that you don’t compare “apples to oranges” when considering the “trade value” of this week in “then vs. now”.  Simply stated, yesteryear just ain’t the same as today.


----------



## dandjane1 (Feb 17, 2018)

*I've only been in TUG a short time, but 19 years in timeshare. You have DEFINITELY come to the right place!
I can't add much to what others have said - only a few observations:
1. My experience with RCI and II exchanges is that those exchanging into a resort ALWAYS get the less-desireable units, e.g. NEVER oceanfront - as an exchanger, be prepared to have a parking lot view, and find that your unit just hasn't QUITE been on the renovation list yet.
2. With an exchange, you will NEVER get any Special Event, because that resort's owners will always beat you out, especially those with enough points to make reservations 13 months ahead. (Based on points owned). Exchangers are usually limited to 10 months in advance.
3. I concur with those advocating that you do a lot of "due diligence" before taking on an endless expense, with limited potentialfor reward. Adding up the RCI membership, the MF of $498, and exch. fee will bring you to at LEAST a $120 per night vacation - bottom line, it's your call.  Good Luck!
P.S.: Make certain that the property TAXES are included in the MF. A nasty surprise could be waiting!*


----------



## Arusso (Feb 18, 2018)

As I read all the responses to LeeF7788's questions, I come to conclusion that our fellow TUGGERS are an invaluable asset - to assist anyone.  Bravo!  

I would only add that there might be another reason to accept this deeded property.  But *only if* there is a rental opportunity during the time interval of the deeded week where the rental income not only pays for the maintenance fees (MFs) but also would pay for a subscription to a vacation club.  This membership gives the subscriber the ability to book vacations of one's own choice to places not heretofore available through an exchange using the "exchange value" the week represents to and exchange company e.g. RCI.

This might be a long shot, but is worth investigating if for nothing more, to learn the true value.  I learned long ago that value is best defined not by what someone tells you it is, it's what someone _else_ believes it is.  Other responders to your post gave relevant information as to how to calculate this.

Lastly, there is the issue of ownership. As the writer has learned by now, this is a double edged sword.  Many of the posts talk about the possible pros but, there are cons that unwittingly, will present themselves. So, even if you pay nothing, you will have the responsibility of ownership once the deed is transferred.  So, one must ask: How long do I believe I will want to use the property?  If I leave it to my heirs, will they want it?  If need be, can I dispose of it quickly?  

Any doubts, run, don't walk..........

 You are getting 





LeeF7788 said:


> Morning all!
> 
> I'm new here and just wanted to understand how timeshares work.
> 
> ...





Egret1986 said:


> I definitely understand that.  We all have different vacation preferences that should be considered when determining if a timeshare (and what timeshare) will meet our vacation wants and needs.
> 
> Like you, I have a couple of resorts that feel like second homes to me.  They are located in areas I have been going to most of my life and greatly enjoy.  They are drive-to locations (within 45 minutes to two hours from home).  I may only get there every other year, but try to at least go once a year if I can fit them in between exploring other destinations.  I never tire of returning, being familiar with what to expect, having the opportunity to be welcomed and visit with the familiar staff, visiting favorite area sites and restaurants, and just feeling relaxed in familiar surroundings.   Fortunately, I have been able to have a mix of timeshares that both allow me to exchange to other destinations and to also revisit my favorites without having to exchange.
> 
> When owning one timeshare (especially a first timeshare), then it would be more practical to choose what has the best potential to meet current and upcoming vacation needs.


----------

